# Removing background from a PNG



## Andy W (Jun 19, 2020)

I've just started using using OBS and i've imported some PNG's, i've watched alot of Youtube
videos and the checkerboard background disappears as soon everyone else imports
the PNG's in.
does anyone know how to remove it?






			https://obsproject.com/logs/Y17bbaBV4Am6GCv9


----------



## Tangential (Jun 19, 2020)

Add a chromakey filter to the image source in the scene


----------



## Andy W (Jun 19, 2020)

I did try that but couldn't work out what to try and remove.


----------



## Tangential (Jun 20, 2020)

You've got a picture of a transparent png. This is not actually transparent. This is something like a google image search would show you if you search for a transparent image. You would then have to go to the source of the image and make sure you are getting a transparent copy. In a real transparent image, you would only see that pattern inside an image editor.


----------



## 901memphismade (Jul 1, 2020)

PNG files do not have backgrounds.


----------

